

Startup Jargon - discovr
http://davidmckinney.com/blog/2013/8/25/startup-jargon

======
saihan-tal
When I introduced Aktively to artists as "an online marketplace for people..."
people looked at me as if saying "what are you all about kiddo." So when I
ordered my business cards today, I changed it to "a website for people..."

------
pcurve
I hate jargon too, but I'd prefer to use the followings...

Pivot - Shift in strategy Monetize - Start charging/selling Minimum Viable
Product - Beta product (this one is tough) Leverage - Re-use Root Cause
Analysis - Finding source of problem

